# 4G / 3G issues



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I wanna know is it just me that has issues getting 3G? I've downloaded Lte on/off and it turns off my network all together. It's so annoying. The 4G eats up my battery like crazy. Another problem im having is usually when I loose connection I have to restart my phone. Is there anything I can do go get 3g nd improve my battery life?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What ROM are you running? Are you rooted? (sorry, need some basic info to help you)


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, what radio?


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope im not rooted. Running stock. I've been having problems with this phone since I got it, I am to nervous to root it


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

in LTE on/off what setting are you choosing? if you want 3g only pick CDMA auto (prl), DONT cdma only will disrupt your network


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im using LTE on/off with the lightening icon. It worked for me but after the ota update it just turns off the network. Im really starting to hate this phone :/


----------



## sparta31 (Jun 6, 2011)

Check what setting your on by doing the manual way. Switch to the network mode to cdma EVDO/LTE then once you get a signal switch to EVDO only.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I think there are some serious problems with HTC's radio. When I go to a LTE area my phone constantly reboots. Doesn't matter what ROM or Radio I use. One time I was fast enough to switch it to EVDO and I think that solved it. I'm fairly disappointed with LTE. Sometimes I feel like it has ruined this phone.


----------

